# URL mit mod_rewrite manipuliert



## DerEisige (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo ich habe gerade zum ersten Mal mit mod_rewrite zu tuhen  und bekomme es einfach  nicht hin.
Ich möchte das dass die URL wie folgt manipuliert wird.
Domain.de/de/impressum
Domain.de/index.php?a=de&b=impressum

Meine .htaccess sieht bis jetzt so aus 

```
ErrorDocument 401	/error/401.php
ErrorDocument 403	/error/403.php
ErrorDocument 404	/error/404.php

RewriteEngine on 

RewriteRule index/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)$ /index.php?a=$1&b=$2&c=$3&d=$4&e=$5&f=$6&g=$7&h=$8
RewriteRule index/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)$ /index.php?a=$1&b=$2&c=$3&d=$4&e=$5&f=$6&g=$7
RewriteRule index/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)$ /index.php?a=$1&b=$2&c=$3&d=$4&e=$5&f=$6
RewriteRule index/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)$ /index.php?a=$1&b=$2&c=$3&d=$4&e=$5
RewriteRule index/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)$ /index.php?a=$1&b=$2&c=$3&d=$4
RewriteRule index/(.*)/(.*)/(.*)$ /index.php?a=$1&b=$2&c=$3
RewriteRule index/(.*)/(.*)$ /index.php?a=$1&b=$2
RewriteRule index/(.*)$ /index.php?a=$1
```


----------

